# How to force empty the trash??



## kadoche (May 24, 2003)

I've got a file in my trash that doesn't want to get out of the trash when I empty it... In OS 8/9, there was a function to force empty the trash, but I can't figure it out for Mac OS X... Does anyone know if that command still exists, and if yes, please tell me!!!

Thanks for the help


----------



## bobw (May 24, 2003)

Open the terminal and type:

cd ~/.Trash 
<hit return>

sudo rm -rf 

put a space after the f and drag the item you want deleted to the terminal so that its path is automatically entered, then press return

give it your admin password and hit return


You can also go to http://www.versiontracker.com and get a program like Cocktail to force empty.


----------



## kadoche (May 25, 2003)

it seems not to work!!! The file in the trash disappears every time I drag it to the terminal, and when I type its name (as shown below), I suppose I don't type exactly the right code...

[user-************:~] denisdoc% cd ~/.Trash
[user-************:~/.Trash] denisdoc% sudo rm -rf (Hed)pe- Killing time#A3465.mpg
Badly placed ()'s.
[user-************:~/.Trash] denisdoc% 

I tried to remove the file with Cocktail, but after typing its name on the bar (Trash/(Hed)pe- Killing time#A3465.mpg), it shows an alert "Invalid path: (Hed)pe- Killing time#A3465.mpg"

Does anyone understand my problem and is able to help me???
It isn't very important, but I'm being bored with that stuff...

Thanks for the help,
Kevin


----------



## Racer D (May 25, 2003)

how bout this

cd ~/.Trash 
sudo rm -rf *

("*" means every single file in the trash)


----------



## monktus (May 25, 2003)

It wasn't working before because the terminal doesn't understand filenames as aqua does. For (Hed)pe- Killing time#A3465.mpg you'd type "("Hed")"pe-\ Killing time#A3465.mpg


----------



## kadoche (May 25, 2003)

yahaaaaaa, it worked!

Thanks a lot for the help!!!


----------



## snÃ¸ (Mar 13, 2004)

hi,
before i begin...
i have tried:
cd ~/.Trash 
sudo rm -rf *
i have also tried force empty in Cocktail...but uhuh  

I have an MP3 that i would like to trash, but it won't go. I have tried to move it to the desktop, but it says that i cannot move the file to the desktop because the name is to long. i tried to change the name, but it always goes right back to its original name. it has 2 strange characters in the name. they are not letters, but symbols and i don't know what they are. i have tried to change permission on the file, but that does not work either. i have iCan and tried to kill it with "brutal force" as they say and it does not work... 

HELP! pleeeeze. i am not sure, but i think it is slowing things down on my computer...i don't know   :roll: 

thanks, 
snø


----------



## Mike Adams (Mar 15, 2004)

snø said:
			
		

> hi,
> before i begin...
> i have tried:
> cd ~/.Trash
> ...


----------



## fryke (Mar 15, 2004)

What's the name of the file? You could maybe rename it in Terminal... For example:


```
> cd (drag folder which contains the file here after the space) [enter]
> sudo mv thisfile (just enter the first few characters of the file name and hit 'tab' to autocomplete) delete.mp3 (new name of the file)

or...

> sudo rm -rf filename (again only the first few letters, then 'tab' to autocomplete)
```

This should get rid of it, definitely.


----------



## snÃ¸ (Mar 15, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> What's the name of the file? You could maybe rename it in Terminal... For example:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



hi fryke,
it refuses to be dragged anywhere...including Terminal


----------



## kevisu83 (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey guys, i have managed to trash my stubborn file permanently using the above help from your guys...
Unfortunately, my trash folder now can't store those file i wanted to delete...
Meaning when i move a file/folder to the trash folder it will pop out a screen asking me if i want to delete it once i click yes it will permanently delete off without storing in the trash folder....
Anyone can advise how to change it back to default??
Yr help is appreciated..

Thanks...cheers


----------

